# baby doll face or teddy bear face



## sherrihollander (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello,
I have a 15 year old Maltese whose health is fading and I am looking into getting a new puppy. I love the look of my dog and want to find a puppy that will have his same look. Attached are photos, would you say he has the baby doll look or the teddy bear look? I want to know what to ask for when I talk to breeders. Also would love recommendations of good breeders. I live in New York but am willing to travel anywhere for the right puppy.


----------



## Paula1 (May 11, 2020)

Hi! He’s a beautiful boy! I would say Teddy Bear face, but show the breeders a photo to be sure. Look on the American Maltese Association site for a list of breeders near you. Good luck in your search!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a baby doll face....very short muzzle.


----------



## Maltesetrio (Jan 14, 2016)

Paula1 said:


> Hi! He’s a beautiful boy! I would say Teddy Bear face, but show the breeders a photo to be sure. Look on the American Maltese Association site for a list of breeders near you. Good luck in your search!


Cloud Chan excellent breeders.


----------

